# Presbyterian college shooting



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2012)

This story does not seem to be getting much coverage here, but that may be different in the USA. 

A Korean American Presbyterian college was attacked by a gunman and 7 were killed.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/us/fatal-shootings-at-oikos-university-in-oakland-calif.html?_r=1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 4, 2012)

I read it earlier today. The guy had no remorse according to the Police. I read it on Fox News. Six of the dead were women and one man. Three more people were wounded. He was going after someone in the Admin department who wasn't there. Evidently he was kicked out for good reason. Are you no longer State side Kevin?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2012)

Nope, I am in Canada.

---------- Post added at 04:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------

(NB is for New Brunswick, not Nebraska)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> (NB is for New Brunswick, not Nebraska)



Well, there ya go. I assumed it was Nebraska. LOL


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2012)

you are not the only one. I get calls from pastors asking me to check up on someone from their church that just moved to Nebraska.

I love those calls! They remind me that PCA pastors take their job of shepherding people seriously.


----------



## Somerset (Apr 4, 2012)

Over here it was widely reported, but only as a college that was mainly used by Koreans and specialised in nursing and accupuncture.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 4, 2012)

On the first should I be worried that American-educated folks don't know the postal code for Nebraska is NE? 

On the second the shooting has not received much coverage. I saw a blurb or two, but nothing resembling a report. We are still haggling over the absurdly ridiculous Zimmerman/Martin shooting.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 4, 2012)

It's been on the nightly news but this is first mention I've seen that it was a Presbyterian school. Local news of course is consumed with the weather and will be for days given the damage from as many as 15 tornadoes.


----------



## Somerset (Apr 4, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> On the first should I be worried that American-educated folks don't know the postal code for Nebraska is NE?
> 
> On the second the shooting has not received much coverage. I saw a blurb or two, but nothing resembling a report.* We are still haggling over the absurdly ridiculous Zimmerman/Martin shooting.*



Any chance of posting a thread about this, I don't want to go off topic but would like to know more.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 4, 2012)

Randy's not that far from me (has this gotten more coverage in the Indianapolis area?), but here in the Chicago metro area, this story does not appear to have received much coverage. My wife and I thought it curious. 

Seven killed and others injured in a shooting at an educational institution would ordinarily receive, it seems to me historically, a lot of coverage. One wonders if the Korean brethren themselves are not giving the media the usual access because they think such to be frequently excessive. I could understand that culturally (and have a lot of sympathy with it, frankly). 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 4, 2012)

It was reported as a "Catholic" College here in Britain at the head of the TV news on the main stations.

Oakland school shooting: former nursing student arrested - Telegraph


----------



## Jack K (Apr 4, 2012)

The story seemed to get pretty high attention on the online news sites I visit. But it lacks an element that would make it a truly huge story.

Part of that, I suspect, is because it happened at a non-public school that serves a fairly insulated ethnic community, so the mainstream media doesn't feel a need to investigate deeply how things were handled because it doesn't feel like it could have been _our_ kids. Nor is there any particularly "sexy" element to this incident... no lovers' triangle, no charges of discrimination, nor can the school be called a cult—they're just your standard Christians. So news editors start to ask why people would want to hear about these particular deaths, and they conclude people really don't.


----------



## Zach (Apr 4, 2012)

I also hadn't heard that it was a Presbyterian college. To be honest, I haven't heard much about it other than thatit was at a Korean Christian College. But, I generally try to avoid getting too caught up in the news. I used to be a news junkie but have become so disgusted with both the left and right wing media that most of my news comes from Albert Mohler's podcast "The Briefing" and every once in awhile I will check CNN. I have yet to find a source I really like and can afford that presents the news in a straightforward, unbiased manner.


----------



## Edward (Apr 4, 2012)

Somerset said:


> Any chance of posting a thread about this, I don't want to go off topic but would like to know more.



It's more political than religious. PM me and I'll be happy to respond to questions you might have or to provide links.


----------

